# Total Solar Eclipse 2017



## MysticMisty (Aug 20, 2017)

I didn't see a thread for this, so feel free to merge if there is one already.

Anyways, who's going to view to totality, or are you settling for partial and watch totality on TV? Or do you just not give a shit? Me, I'm taking a flight out to Oregon to experience totality for the first time in my life. I'm very excited!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 20, 2017)

Lucky you. Nothing exciting happens in Arizona, so I'll just be awaiting what brief media news will come from it.

Also lol that's not what the song means.

Have some kek.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 20, 2017)

I was going to drive up to Salem, but I hear most places are mobbed already and I can't be bothered to do all that peopling. Where I live I should be able to see almost totality anyway, so that's enough cool astronomy stuff to suit me. I have the eclipse glasses so I can stare at it and not go blind.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Aug 20, 2017)

I am excited, but also scared at the prospect that the Sun isn't going to come back after the eclipse. Where does it go? Hold me.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm right under the best viewing spot so my ass will be outside for a stare down with the sun.


----------



## Captain Lhurgoyf (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 20, 2017)

Since we're less than 100 miles from the totality line (:powerlevel, my employer decided it would be better to just stop work for an hour or so and provide free glasses to employees rather than deal with all the absences. My shift doesn't actually start until an hour or so after the whole thing's passed, but I figure it's an option of minimal fuss.



Kari Kamiya said:


> Have some kek.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 20, 2017)

I'll probably just attempt to watch it from the convenience of my home.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 20, 2017)

Gotta get me some of them glasses.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2017)

I was too lazy to get glasses so I'll probably make a pinhole camera out of a shoe box.


----------



## Ballo (Aug 20, 2017)

Fuck me i cant see it


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Aug 20, 2017)

I live right on the path, so I'll take a break from work to watch.

http://www.newschannel5.com/news/local-news/nashville-international-airport-busy-for-eclipse
Yep! Glad I'm staying home.


----------



## Yaks (Aug 20, 2017)

Driving across a few state lines to go see totality. Pretty excited since we picked a spot that is beautiful but also won't have a lot of traffic so we'll get to enjoy in peace then go hiking.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Aug 20, 2017)

Which kiwi wants to be sacrificed so the sun comes back? It needs primo virgin blood...


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 20, 2017)

I've gathered enough mana and have captured four wizards, now I can bring my beloved Kyomi back to life


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 20, 2017)

Don't care.


----------



## soryu (Aug 20, 2017)

Apparently it's only going to look cloudy where I'm at, but I'll be standing outside my house when it happens to get the novelty effect. I'm too poor and busy to drive 3 hours to get to a full coverage area, stand there for 25 minutes, and then drive back. I'll look at some YouTube videos from those areas later.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 20, 2017)

Watch TV.


----------



## A Robin (Aug 20, 2017)

I am definitely not as excited/motivated as these people are, but I'm a bit sad I won't really be able see totality.  I'll be able to see 97% coverage and that sounds cool, regardless.  Guess I'll still be an eclipse virgin


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2017/...-total-eclipse-is-not-visible-from-australia/
God damnit


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 21, 2017)

I decided on Friday evening to drive to Oregon to see totality. I figure since my next chance to see one here in the US won't be until 2024--and will be a much greater distance to travel, with Dallas as the easiest big city for me to get to--I might as well do it. 

I already had glasses, so all I had to do was pack a cooler full of energy drinks and drive drive drive drive drive. 

I'm spending tonight in my car; I'm at a rest area near Salem with a bunch of other eclipse-chasers, and I'll probably seek a better viewing spot in the morning. Everybody's been cool so far, and I'm glad I came, but I am fucking wipe-the-floor exhausted, and I'll be lucky to get any sleep at all, given the roar and rumble of traffic on I-5 and all of the fucking CRICKETS. Jesus fuck, who knew there were so many crickets in this world?! [/city person]


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 21, 2017)

It will probably be pretty cloudy here. The sky is a purple overcast right now. I don't see that clearing up.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

What the fuck even is this Google.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 21, 2017)

I probably won't see shit.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 21, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> What the fuck even is this Google.
> 
> View attachment 266344


It's a covert sign from the Illuminati that Aliens did it.

OPEN YOUR EYES SHEEPLE!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 21, 2017)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I probably won't see shit.


I'm in like, the 40% eclipse region. So I don't know how severe it'll even be.



ICametoLurk said:


> It's a covert sign from the Illuminati that Aliens did it.
> 
> OPEN YOUR EYES SHEEPLE!


Isn't it obvious? They're clearly here for the intergalactic volleyball tournament. I'd say ride it out  until they get bored and eclipse some other planet's moon.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm just posting this here because some of you faggots will listen to this utterly shitty song.


----------



## millais (Aug 21, 2017)

Why do they need specialized glasses for this? Can't they just briefly look towards the sun, then away, then back again at their leisure?


----------



## Positron (Aug 21, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> What the fuck even is this Google.
> 
> View attachment 266344



You should be glad it isn't a dickgirl blocking the sun with his feminine penis.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 21, 2017)

90% is still alright.


----------



## UnrealityShow (Aug 21, 2017)

Twitch chat was a mistake.

https://www.twitch.tv/nasa


----------



## glass_houses (Aug 21, 2017)

Burgers in the ass said:


> https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2017/...-total-eclipse-is-not-visible-from-australia/
> God damnit



It definitely sucks. I went to Cairns for the 2012 eclipse. I was lucky, because I was so excited I couldn't sleep the night before and slept in. I'd planed to drive to Kuranda and watch it on the side of the mountain. I'd calculated an extra four hours on top of travel time, so when I woke up my heart sank so hard and fast it punched through the mattress. For reasons I can't explain I decided to drive inland instead. Had my glasses, and basically just drove until I found a place where a heap of people had already set up a ton of digital cameras and telescopes that would have cost a quarter of my yearly wage. So I was miserable because I thought I'd fucked up so badly. Seeing a total eclipse was something I'd desperately wanted to do since I was in single figures. As it turned out, it was an absolutely perfect view, I saw the whole thing beginning to end. Later when I got back to my bed and breakfast I turned on the television to discover that Kuranda had effectively been shut down anyway, and that it wouldn't have helped me any if it had because from there onto the coast the clouds blocked the whole thing. So yeah. Best sleep in I've ever had.

I thought that seeing totality would be indescribably beautiful and I was right. Up until the end of the totality came something so, so beautiful that I will never, ever forget it. At the end of totality, when the moon began to spit out the sun, there was something I'd seen on television that I had no idea would make me sob like a little bitch with a skinned knee: the diamond ring, more properly called Baily's Beads. It was so fucking gorgeous, it only lasted a second, and all of us there gasped when it hit us. A single beam of pure white light, so completely perfect. I felt like I'd just been shot with a laser and that it'd cut me in half. I had never, ever conceived of something so perfect in my entire black, twisted, misanthropic life. I still get a little teary just remembering it.

I envy you Kiwis who will see it. Find the best viewing position you can, bring a spare pair of glasses just in case you lose the first. Don't miss it. Pick your position, defend it with tooth and claw if you have to, and wait until the moon eats the sun, and spits it back out again. Totality has an extraordinary type of light, so look away from time to time, but remember: the diamond ring is something to remember for the rest of your life.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

Apparently the partial eclipse has just started here, but I don't have the glasses. Kinda am curious as to how dark it might get, though, the sun's supposed to have a crescent shape at most.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 21, 2017)

Work got pizzas so people wouldn't go outside and melt or whatever the fuck is supposed to happen that normies are panicking about even being outside.
Sounds like it's raining heavily so I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

Saved for prosperity.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 21, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> Work got pizzas so people wouldn't go outside and melt or whatever the fuck is supposed to happen that normies are panicking about even being outside.
> Sounds like it's raining heavily so I guess it really doesn't matter.



I feel that, it's full on thunder storms here so I'm hoping it clears up a bit before we hit peak darkness.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 21, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Apparently the partial eclipse has just started here, but I don't have the glasses. Kinda am curious as to how dark it might get, though, the sun's supposed to have a crescent shape at most.



Look at the shadows. It's really cool. It'll do something like this:


----------



## Calling (Aug 21, 2017)

It's supposed to peak in about two hours here.  One of my coworkers brought in three sets of glasses so everyone can watch.  I'm psyched as hell, I haven't experienced an eclipse before today.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> Look at the shadows. It's really cool. It'll do something like this:



Ooooh and was this just through the trees?

Room's starting to look like a cloudy day, I usually still have a stream of sunlight at this time.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 21, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/6v32ga/you_were_warned/?st=J6MEY5GY&sh=f507cf6d


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 21, 2017)

I shit myself and nothing happened.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 21, 2017)

its raining, therefore cloudy and i wont get to see it...ah well, least there's the livestream.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 21, 2017)

Woke.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 21, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> View attachment 266520
> Woke.


he's just jealous because he aint getting that eclipse cock in his town


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 21, 2017)

It's so overcast here that an eclipse wouldn't be very noticeable. Even if it got pretty dark it would just be like a storm was coming. It's rained so much since May that I can't imagine a dry week anymore.


----------



## FedoraNinja35 (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol, I love how Kiwi Farms put the Majora's Mask Moon over their logo in celebration of the eclipse.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 21, 2017)

Already saw!  Not worth it. See you next time in 2024.


----------



## Wallace (Aug 21, 2017)

Just saw it now. Only partial totality and some cloud cover where I am, but still interesting. Next one's in 6 and a half years.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 21, 2017)

actually nevermind i got to see the partial eclipse. good enough for me


----------



## Calling (Aug 21, 2017)

I think the highlight of today has been my co-worker's reactions, they're all middle aged corporate professionals, and they're going up and down the elevator telling everyone else how cool it is.  Today has been good, even if it was only a partial eclipse.


----------



## MysticMisty (Aug 21, 2017)

Perfectly clear day here. The last of the moon disappeared a little while ago. It was so strange and beautiful, I will never, ever forget what I saw.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Aug 21, 2017)

I tried using a filter to get a picture of the eclipse.
 
It didn't go so well, but it still looks cool. Maybe I did it too early or something.


----------



## Calling (Aug 21, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> I tried using a filter to get a picture of the eclipse.
> View attachment 266597
> It didn't go so well, but it still looks cool. Maybe I did it too early or something.


No, mine looked like that too and I took mine through those fancy eclipse glasses.  I think our cameras just aren't good enough for this.

Apparently South Carolina people got some cool pictures.  Looked like sunset for them.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

Alright, the partial eclipse is done on my end. Nothing too mind-blowing, but I walked around and took some pictures and also to hit my quota for a walk this week. While it was still light outside, it looked more like the eight o'clock hour than ten o'clock, and it got dark pretty quick indoors to the point it looked more like it was the _evening_ hours than even a regular cloudy day. Brothers didn't really care, so it was just me.

These are _all_ the pictures I took outside, so enjoy my shitty photography. (And I also just realized the time's wrong on my camera… what the fuck.)



Spoiler: Kari Kamiya's descent into the abstract and non sequitur







Here's my cat not giving a shit. 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


First attempts to take a picture of the sun without looking at the camera. 
 
 


The sprinklers had just finished up when I took these pictures.  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


lol garden hose puddle 
 

Cat continuing to not give a shit. Went back in to change out my camera's batteries after these.
 
 
 

Clouds started coming in. Fuck you clouds.
 

My glasses are supposed to get dark in the sunlight. They don't really work too well to begin with, but this was the best they could do at about the maximum. (Looked more purple on the camera than on the computer lol shit.)
 


Another view of the clouds--wait a second.


Holy shit they actually looked like that during a partial eclipse. I had never seen that before.

 
 
 


And since the eclipse was basically ending, these devolved into nothing more than nature pics.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 21, 2017)

The light where I was seemed to be a bit dull, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 21, 2017)

It was cloudy where I was and I wasn't sure what time it was happening out.  Couldn't tell if the sun was out or if it was just the clouds, so the lack of glasses meant I felt I couldn't really experience it.  Oh well.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2017)

millais said:


> Why do they need specialized glasses for this? Can't they just briefly look towards the sun, then away, then back again at their leisure?



Because you can't acclimate that rapidly.  You will look directly at the sun and not be able to see anything at all because you're blinded.  Also you can accidentally get sunburn on your retina.  So it's nearly pointless to try.  

The warnings about staring at the sun during an eclipse are a bit overblown.  They make it sound like the sun magically turns into a giant monster shooting lasers directly into your eyes if you look at it.  It doesn't.  It's putting out the same amount of UV as it usually does, but just like if you dumbly stared at it during normal times, yes, you will get retinal sunburns and maybe go blind if you stare directly at it whether or not there's an eclipse.  

While "don't stare directly into the sun you stupid fucker" is an obvious rule of living, it's just that the only time people really even do that is during an eclipse where staring at the sun is a thing people are doing.  It's just that usually the sun is so goddamn bright you actually just don't stare directly at it anyway.  Because you have this thing called pain and it says stop doing that.  During an eclipse, the light is greatly reduced, so dumb people will stare at it.

A kind teacher loaned me a pair of glasses so I got to stare at near totality for about 20 seconds.  For the rest, I just used a pinhole camera made out of a shoe box.


----------



## Derped223 (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's some photos of the total eclipse I took if anyone is interested. (Was in the total eclipse zone btw).


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

Derped223 said:


> Here's some photos of the total eclipse I took if anyone is interested. (Was in the total eclipse zone btw).View attachment 266622 View attachment 266623 View attachment 266624 View attachment 266625



It's like Big Brother's all-seeing eye.


----------



## Calling (Aug 21, 2017)

Derped223 said:


> Here's some photos of the total eclipse I took if anyone is interested. (Was in the total eclipse zone btw).View attachment 266622 View attachment 266623 View attachment 266624 View attachment 266625


That's cool as shit.  Do you have any shots of the surrounding area?  Or if you don't want to share those, was it like dusk?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2017)

Checkmate Flat Earthers.

What even is their excuse for this anyway?


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Checkmate Flat Earthers.
> 
> What even is their excuse for this anyway?


----------



## Derped223 (Aug 21, 2017)

Calling said:


> That's cool as shit.  Do you have any shots of the surrounding area?  Or if you don't want to share those, was it like dusk?


Unfortunately I didn't think of getting shots of the surrounding area. It was like dusk.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 21, 2017)

I watched it at work through a welding helmet lens. It looked pretty cool.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 21, 2017)

You could barely tell anything happened in Houston. The temperature dropped like half a degree, that was it.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 21, 2017)

Reynard said:


> ouldn't tell if the sun was out or if it was just the clouds


Same. I avoided pointing my eyes to the sky, since the sun was near the middle of it. This resulted in a lot of uncertainty. But I used a ghetto pin-hole projector to see a tiny bit of eclipse and kept track of the different phases. That was my first time ever doing that, so I guess it was a unique enough experience for me.



Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> You could barely tell anything happened in Houston. The temperature dropped like half a degree, that was it.


I felt this as well, and at this moment the sun was still shining but the light was duller. I guess that was supposed to be the pivotal phase for my area.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 21, 2017)

shit I missed it can we do it again


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd seen a partial eclipse long ago, and while it was cool, it wasn't mind-blowing. Seeing totality? THAT was mind-blowing. I don't thinkI've ever felt such an overwhelming sense of awe in my life. 

A++, would view again, will travel to Dallas for in 2024.

The only downside is the traffic headed home. it's taken me seven hours to go 200 miles, and I'm nowhere near home. I'll probably have to sleep at a rest stop for a while, and will get home much later than I planned on. The cats are sure to be displeased, and demand food the moment I stagger in the door.


----------



## Hui (Aug 21, 2017)

My dick saw the eclipse and now it is blind.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 21, 2017)

My house is literally right on the path, so it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen.  Saw a partial eclipse many years ago and this blew it away.  I had darkness for 2 minutes and 20 seconds.  I could see Venus and Sirius.  Friggin' awesome, I was speechless.


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 21, 2017)

Not total, but I had free eclipse glasses, so me (and the rest of my family, who bought pairs) went to the beach to see it. It was pretty darn cool. Best part was how the temperature dropped considerably.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 21, 2017)

I only got to see 75%. It was okay.


----------



## Kled (Aug 21, 2017)

Calling said:


> No, mine looked like that too and I took mine through those fancy eclipse glasses.  I think our cameras just aren't good enough for this.
> 
> Apparently South Carolina people got some cool pictures.  Looked like sunset for them.


Can confirm.


----------



## Captain Toad (Aug 22, 2017)

Apparently everyone but me was able to see the eclipse. I'm glad people took pictures!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh Ok Yeah That's Cool said:


> Can confirm.
> View attachment 266795


that's pretty neat


Spoiler


----------



## MysticMisty (Aug 22, 2017)

Calling said:


> was it like dusk?


Yes and no. Sometime after 50% the landscape grew considerably darker prior to totality, but the sky didn't start to darken until near totality. So it was a really surreal feeling to have dark surroundings on a otherwise sunny day.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 22, 2017)

Image taken on iPhone through lens of eclipse glasses. It got to about 80% coverage here - the sky wasn't particularly dark; it looked more hazy than anything - like a smoky autumn day - not dark enough to see stars.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Aug 22, 2017)

The last time there was some kind of solar eclipse in my country, it was a cloudy day and I guess that it wasn't even a total one.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 22, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


>



So moon and sun are spheres but not earth.


Also roundies


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 22, 2017)

Seeing the eclipse was awesome. I traveled to Tennessee to watch it. The drive home from the eclipse was a complete nightmare though.


----------



## Kled (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> that's pretty neat
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Everyone said the same thing haha.  It was a pretty great pic.  The others i have are really tiny pics taken from the glasses or jsut bright dots.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 22, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> Already saw!  Not worth it. See you next time in 2024.


Where's the next one gonna be? Someone earlier in the thread said they were going to Dallas to see it, which is like a few hundred miles away from where I am. I almost might go, even having to deal with shitty traffic, to see it, if it's going to be another total eclipse.

I live in central Texas and there have been partial eclipses before, so I didnt really give a fuck about this one except that everyone was saying it was a once in a lifetime thing so I checked it out. But in my area it was only 75-80% so I was like, "Yeah that's pretty neat, but life changing?" Someone else said they got to see stars and shit and Im kinda jealous of that. I grew up in a city so Ive never seen stars in my life except like super bright ones, even in the surrounding area. I guess even if the next one passes over Dallas and I go there I still wouldnt see stars.

Basically it felt like, if you werent looking at the sun you would have just thought there was a big cloud overhead, but you'd look up and see it wasnt not very cloudy but a nice day. It just seemed hazy.

I didnt know about the tree shadow shit, my sister said she had read about it, but we looked once and they were the same so when it peaked, we forgot to look again.

Kinda wish I had been out walking during it, rather than before when I didnt know when it would peak, and that I had thought to look at the shadows and take some pictures.


----------



## A Robin (Aug 22, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> Where's the next one gonna be? Someone earlier in the thread said they were going to Dallas to see it, which is like a few hundred miles away from where I am. I almost might go, even having to deal with shitty traffic, to see it, if it's going to be another total eclipse.







I can imagine the traffic might be worse than this year (just a guess), but at least people in different states'll get to see it next time.





lucky people in Illinois who'll get to see it twice if they don't move lol


----------



## Angry New Ager (Aug 22, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> Where's the next one gonna be? Someone earlier in the thread said they were going to Dallas to see it, which is like a few hundred miles away from where I am. I almost might go, even having to deal with shitty traffic, to see it, if it's going to be another total eclipse.



Yeah, that was me. If I fly, I'll end up in Dallas. But I may decide to turn it into a long road trip and see parts of the West and Southwest I've never been to. I'm not ready to buy and customize a road trip van just yet, but by 2024 I should be set. The chance to see another total eclipse gives me something to plan toward, at any rate. And if I do that, I'll find someplace in open country, without streetlights, where stars will be more visible.



> I live in central Texas and there have been partial eclipses before, so I didnt really give a fuck about this one except that everyone was saying it was a once in a lifetime thing so I checked it out. But in my area it was only 75-80% so I was like, "Yeah that's pretty neat, but life changing?"



Haha--the difference between totality, and any degree of coverage that is not totality, is tough to describe. Imagine having the best possible seats at your dream sporting event or concert, and getting to watch it unfold live--as opposed to staying home and listening to it on the radio. Some people may receive a stronger signal and have better radios, but it's never going to be even close to the experience of  being there and seeing it unfold in person.

And that's a weak, stupid analogy, because I've yet to see anything that matches the overwhelming, almost terrifying, sense of awe I experienced the second totality started. Yeah, things were very weird and kind of cool as the day grew darker and colder, but the instant totality happened was like being catapaulted into a completely separate event that was utterly unlike anything that led up to it. Some people arond the campsite I was at screamed involuntarily when it happened; I can now understand how people in the past dropped dead on the spot from terror, or went mad thinking the world was going to end. Knowing the scientific explanation behind it did not diminish my profound sense of awe when I saw totality in any way. In fact, as a natural-born atheist, I found myself thinking that what I was feeling must be how religious people feel at times.  It was the most beautiful, terrifying, magnificent thing I've ever seen.

When it was over, I got in my car and was back on the road home within 10 minutes. Having experienced totality, there was no point in sticking around for the recession. Before I went, I'd heard about people doing just that, and didn't understand it--how could you not stick around for the whole thing? But to use the sports analogy, staying for the recession felt like sticking around after the sporting event to watch the cleaning crews sweep up and haul out the trash.



> Basically it felt like, if you werent looking at the sun you would have just thought there was a big cloud overhead, but you'd look up and see it wasnt not very cloudy but a nice day. It just seemed hazy.



The progression was well underway before I even noticed that it was happening, and even then it was only because I thought to try out my glasses. About 1/3 of the sun was covered. I think it was probably about 60% covered before I realized the sun no longer felt warm, and there seemed to be a light neutral gray filter over everything.

It wasn't until about the last 3 minutes before totality--when we had >95% coverage, that things got really interesting fast. And then BOOM! Totality! With people screaming!

So if you're able to go see totality in 2024, I can't recommend it enough. There's just no comparing any degree of partiality with totality.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah turns out its going right over my parents house. I live in the area. God damn. It does give you something to live for. If it lands in your lap, why not live long enough to take advantage of it. How many people get to see a total eclipse?  I hope they still stay in the area, except its getting super expensive and we were a low-class (not scumbags but like, literally not middle class) family. It's an area where gentrification is a huge issue. 

If Im still alive and my parents still live in the area and this website is still around Ill film it for yall.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 23, 2017)

We managed to get a little place on Lake Barkley in Kentucky to watch it.
 It was amazing.
Street lights came on, crickets came out and the temp went from 96 to 81.

I might get some video of it, people we met in the next cabin were filming it and promised to send it on to us.


----------

